#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Foad

.   ...    ....                    ...         ....              ((               ))...                ((     ))   ((      )) .....  .... 

    ...             ....     ...      .. 

    : 
1     ...   ....      .....    ....       .....    ..            ....      .... 

2      ...... 
      ....    ....             ....   ...  ....    ... 

3    .... 
        ..          ....    ....        . 
                  ((H-A-H))                                ((H))    (( Heart))   (())   ((A))     ((Action))  ((   ))   ((H))     ((Humor))  (( ))  (()). 

                             .        .                              ((  ))      . 
                                       :          . 
                                             . 

  : 


1-                                             .. 
2-    .            . 
3- ....                .                    ........ 

  |..... 
   .....        (( H.A.H ))        "  "      ... "             ...                          ...            ... 

......... 
     .......                 ...       .....   ,   ....  ....       See More:

----------


## cybermann

Thank You

----------


## alnuzhah



----------


## alaa_alsarmad

:

.

----------

